# Injecting Javascript into Browser Source?



## Dark Archon (May 19, 2016)

I've been having a lot of fun writing some cool browser scripts for my livestreams for use with the Browser Source using javascript.

Unfortunately there's one thing I don't think the Browser Source is capable of. There is no option for injecting javascript into a Browser Source. You can inject custom CSS via the Properties screen, but there's no option for custom HTML to be injected.

Is there a workaround for it? Or does anybody have any idea how to load a website with some extra code that's normally not there? Iframes are out of the question due to the cross-origin policy.

What I'm trying to do is load Hitbox chat with custom CSS rules (which is working fine)... but then I would like to use javascript to filter out some of the messages posted. Of course it would be a breeze if I could just add a tiny piece of javascript to the website.

I would love the see this option added to OBS Studio at some point. :)


----------



## Voldi (Apr 16, 2019)

UP!
I'd like that also!


----------



## StreamPanel (Apr 26, 2019)

What I do is simply make the index.html, and put my css, html, js etc, and then load that file in the browser source.


----------

